# 30'W x 15'H x 48'L hoop building



## tw30

from a maker called farm tek. 30'wide is goo because the tractor is 15' long so it would have room to back up to the equip and pull out , hoop style price is 4900$ which seems like a good deal compared to others


----------



## mlappin

Instead go with the PB00260R5G which is a 38'x15'x40. It is $6649 which is $1749 more than the one you listed, but is easily twice the structure. The one you listed uses the 2 3/8" pipe which will hold up well as my first two used the 2 3/8" pipe. The one I listed for you, uses 3 1/2" pipe and is completely bolted together. While I see you are in Georgia so snow load won't be an issue, the larger diameter pipe will withstand a considerably higher wind load.

I've sold maybe 2 of the 30' wide ones that you listed and all the rest have been a few 38'x100's and the remainder being the 42'x96'. TBH, it's rare that I sell anything but the 42x96's.

Also check with your county before making a decision. I live in St. Joseph county in Indiana and the tax rate, plates and other fees are considerably higher than the county my cousin lives in, but in my county the hoop buildings are property tax exempt but in my cousins county they are taxed just like a pole barn.

To be honest, if you would be taxed on a hoop building just like a pole barn in your county, and if crime is a consideration, a pole barn would most likely be the better choice.


----------



## tw30

no one around here worrys about crime . we dont really have theifs and people like that and plus we all have guns but mostly around here just punks you know .. . beside the way im thinking about doing it from the road it will look just like a forest of pines trees and the heart will be my farm


----------



## tw30

they have a 30'W x 15'H x 100'L

Freestanding Buildings - FarmTek

Econoline Freestanding Storage Building - 30'W x 15'H x 100'L - White - FarmTek

also what is a ponywall?


----------



## mlappin

A pony wall building sits on posts. Most guys set em then stretch a string and cut em down to 4' high. They then might screw treated tongue and groove to the posts and either raise hogs in the buildings, or attach free stalls the the tongue and groove and have cows in em.

I'd still go wider. Very very rarely have I had to arrange equipment because of length, most of the time it's width that causes half a day of moving equipment out and back in to make it all fit.


----------



## tw30

tractors is 15ft long so im looking at 30ft or + so i still have room to move it around it .i really like the free standing with the clear material in the middle for sun to shine through . but for hay i would use a dark green shelter instead


----------



## Building guy

I know that another one of the great things about these hoop building is that they can easily be moved. These buildings can also be easily set up by someone who doesn't have any construction experience. The non truss arch buildings have pipe that aren't that heavy.


----------



## Lazy J

I learned a long time ago that you should go bigger than you expect when buildings are concerned!

You should heed (that means follow) MLappin's advice, he knows what he is taling aobut when it comes to the fabric buildings.

Jim


----------

